# My possibly preggy ND has clumpy poop. What do I do?



## jenfrank (Aug 24, 2009)

My ND, Carmella, (the one that's "5 weeks overdue" LOL) has started having clumpy poop over the past week or so. At first I just thought is was from foraging after it rained, but it has continued. I know there are concerns about worming during parts of or all of pregnancy, and since she could be anywhere from 5 weeks to 5 months pregnant, if at all, I don't know what to do about worming... also, I'm not sure about vaccinations either. I'm new to this and don't want to do anything (or not do anything) that could be harmful to her. 

Also, I've been studying up on the "pooch test" thing, and I swear her rear end looks different at different times... Do cows and llamas give their owners this much grief about whether or not they're pregnant??? I think I'm starting to feel pregnant FOR her! :help: Lastly, at least for now :wink: , I felt her udder this morning and while it's small, it does feel like it's got some milk in there and not just hanging down from her last kidding (which was about a year ago). This newby would REALLY appreciate some advice. I'm about to go to our Farmers Assoc. to pick up supplies, and don't really know what to get. At this point I don't want to buy anymore kidding supplies (I do have lime to clean the shed, fresh straw and iodine. :GAAH: )


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok as for the clumpy poop, that is from extra protein. Have you changed her feed? Introduced her to a newer pasture? I would not worry. I do not mind the clumpy poop it is the loose loose stuff or the hard stuff I worry about.

As for the pregnant or not issue. Well like I said before the only REAL way of knowing is a blood test. Can you try to get new pictures of her back end? Try to sneak up on her, that is what I have to do when I am by myself. They hold that nice and High until you want to see it then it clamps so hard and tight to the butt no way are you going to see anything.


----------



## jenfrank (Aug 24, 2009)

LOL! That's what she does, alright...clamps that tail down nice and tight!! I'll try to get more pics and post them in a few minutes... but I'm afraid they're not gonna say preggy :tears: .... I live right across the street from a very busy DAIRY bar of all things... and I can only imagine what all those customers over there must think as they watch me following my goat around trying to look at her hiney, or worse, taking PICTURES of it!! :ROFL: 

and as far as the blood test... where do you get that? does a vet do it? 

And I bet the protein thing is EXACTLY what it is. I had her on sweet feed until about a week ago, when I changed her to a high protein feed because I was trying to plan for her alleged kidding and milking.... heavy sigh....


----------



## jenfrank (Aug 24, 2009)

*New Pooch Pic for ND Carmella... the "overdue" one.*

Here's the pic I just took of Carmella's rear end. I'm not really sure what I'm looking for, but I'm guessing it's a no as far as her pregginess goes.... What do you think? Is it time for me to invest in a little billy?


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

I am fairly new to goats also. We got our first ones in February. I got the book Storey's Guide to Raising Dairy Goats. This is a great book for newbies. I got mine at Tractor Supply Company. I also use the Goat Spot too!! There's great advise on here.


----------



## jenfrank (Aug 24, 2009)

LOL! We are living parallel lives! I have that same book. I got it at our Tractor Supply here in Arkansas!! They have the best selection of books and magazines for hobby farms!! I got my book a few months before I got Carmella, while I was just dreaming of having goats someday... 

I'm pretty anxious as it is, but trying to figure out this whole pregnancy thing with my goat has me going batty!! :hair: But, as I'm paying more and more attention to Carmella, the more I think surely she has to be pregnant... She's really starting to have trouble getting up and down, and she seems to have trouble walking down the steps that she used to RUN down. 

I just hope it's not her new protein rich diet that's making her fat!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, since she is jumpy about having her belly touched, I'd suggest pinning her against a fence or wall and placing your hand on her belly just in front of her udder, push upward gently with your palm and release, if she is at least 3 1/2 to 4 months along you will feel flutters across your palm......that would be the kids moving. If you have someone to hold her collar, you can use 2 hands, one in front of her udder and the other to push gently inward on her right side while you push upward on her belly....you will definately feel kids then.


----------



## jenfrank (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks for the suggestion. I'll try that first thing in the morning... only problem is, she is constantly rubbing her belly up and down my fence lines, practically laying on the fence as she walks up and down the fence, like she's itching down deep. If I pin her against the fence, she'll just take off walking down the fence line LOL!!. AND, I'm probably as skiddish as she is, and would be afraid she would kick or ram me if I tried to restrain her while I try to feel her belly. She is avoiding me a LOT more than she used to...I don't know if it has something to do with her being preggo (if she is) or if she's just tired of me lifting her tail and taking pics!! :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there are wormers that are safe for all stages of pregnancy. Have a fecal done on her and then you will know. Another way to check is to check her lower eyelids, if they are bright pink then she is fine, if they are pale to white then you need to worm her.

Ivermectin is a good safe wormer to use


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

soft poop can also be a sign that labor is near. sometimes my does get clumpy poop a few days before they kid
beth


----------

